# Multiple xdm sessions at once



## dkovacevic (Jul 25, 2011)

Linux users are able to have multiple sessions by using the virtual terminals to run multiple display managers, as I understand it.

So my question is: can FreeBSD do the same by modifying /etc/ttys?

For example, the entries look like this:


```
ttyv1   "/usr/local/bin/xdm -nodaemon"  xterm   on  secure
ttyv2   "/usr/local/bin/xdm -nodaemon"  xterm   on  secure
ttyv3   "/usr/local/bin/xdm -nodaemon"  xterm   on  secure
ttyv4   "/usr/libexec/getty Pc"         cons25  on  secure
.
.
.
```


----------



## fonz (Jul 25, 2011)

dkovacevic said:
			
		

> So my question is: can FreeBSD do the same by modifying /etc/ttys?
> [snip]
> ttyv1   "/usr/local/bin/xdm -nodaemon"  xterm   on  secure
> ttyv2   "/usr/local/bin/xdm -nodaemon"  xterm   on  secure
> ttyv3   "/usr/local/bin/xdm -nodaemon"  xterm   on  secure


You should have posted this in the X-Windows forum, not here in General (although a moderator will probably move it for you).

But to answer your question: yes that's possible. It's all in the Handbook.

Fonz


----------



## dkovacevic (Jul 26, 2011)

I don't have a box set up to test this.

I modified the Xservers file as in the example below to match /etc/ttys. I'm not sure if it will work, but I cannot test it as of now as it is a remote box.

http://stason.org/TULARC/os/linux-b...-to-have-xdm-run-multiple-local-displays.html


----------

